# Fish ID



## Jim wood (Dec 26, 2015)

Looking for fish ID anyone help


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Jim wood said:


> Looking for fish ID anyone help


Burbout


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Bowfin


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Bowfin


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Bowfin aka dogfish


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

My bet goes to the Bowfin. Hard to tell from the pics. On the underside of the fish if it has separate fins in the middle to the tail, it is a bowfin. If it has one long fin from the middle to the tail it is a Burbot.
I've never caught a Burbot but have caught a Bowfin. The Bowfin has a mouth full of teeth but the Burbot appears in pics to not have teeth.


----------



## Jim wood (Dec 26, 2015)

duckhound said:


> My bet goes to the Bowfin. Hard to tell from the pics. On the underside of the fish if it has separate fins in the middle to the tail, it is a bowfin. If it has one long fin from the middle to the tail it is a Burbot.
> I've never caught a Burbot but have caught a Bowfin. The Bowfin has a mouth full of teeth but the Burbot appears in pics to not have teeth.


Thanks for info caught in Hoover cat fishing


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice. Heard of a few bowfin being caught out of Hoover the last few years. Were you fishing the north pool close to the creek?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Crazy ass dogfish, bowfin, similar to the burbot but very different really. Probably will not find a burbot south of Lake Erie, Erie is really far south for them, and they are outstanding table fare. Dogfish are not edible, IMO, and the only fresh water fish I have ever seen that will aggressively try to get a hold of you and bite the crap out of you when caught. I'm sure you figured out quick that they have a face full of teeth.


----------



## Jim wood (Dec 26, 2015)

Hoover 4 Me said:


> Nice. Heard of a few bowfin being caught out of Hoover the last few years. Were you fishing the north pool close to the creek?


Yes north pool never caught one so wasn't sure new it wasn't a burbot


Hoover 4 Me said:


> Nice. Heard of a few bowfin being caught out of Hoover the last few years. Were you fishing the north pool close to the creek?


yes north pool little walnut


----------



## Jim wood (Dec 26, 2015)

PapawSmith said:


> Crazy ass dogfish, bowfin, similar to the burbot but very different really. Probably will not find a burbot south of Lake Erie, Erie is really far south for them, and they are outstanding table fare. Dogfish are not edible, IMO, and the only fresh water fish I have ever seen that will aggressively try to get a hold of you and bite the crap out of you when caught. I'm sure you figured out quick that they have a face full of teeth.


10 4on the teeth


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Bowfin aka dogfish

Absolute blast to catch on top water!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

chest waders for catfishing?


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

Bowfin. Dogfish. And my favorite nickname, Lawyer. Kinda an insult to the fish really. The bowfin family is older than the dinosaurs. They can breath air. They look a lot like Snake Heads which are supposed to be really good eating. I have never tried one but if anyone has how was it?


----------



## mia kulyabina (Mar 5, 2018)

Does it have teeth?


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thats a Bowfin, nice one!!! Did you get a length? Could be a Fish Ohio, they were added to the list...


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Those fish are mean and super aggressive. Very slimy and they stink. Very good fighters and fun to catch but a pain to release


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Bowfin are quite common in the Canal Fulton/Massillon area of the Tusc. River. I've caught quite a few of them over the years. They are dinosaurs and probably the oldest species in the river system. Their fins and mouth can turn a crazy green color during spawn. Young males have a defined spot near their tail called an "eye spot" that is circled in yellow. Some females also have a spot but they are solid black. Minnows, chubs, cut bait and crawlers is how I've always caught them. They are quite strong for their size and put up a great fight on light gear.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Crazy looking critters. The spawn turns them that color of green? That's wild.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Bowfin - Nice fish - Caught a few when I was younger in the back waters of the ohio river. Also was with my father-n-law when he caught a couple.


----------



## Jim wood (Dec 26, 2015)

mia kulyabina said:


> Does it have teeth?


yes a mouth full


----------



## Jim wood (Dec 26, 2015)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Thats a Bowfin, nice one!!! Did you get a length? Could be a Fish Ohio, they were added to the list...


 Sorry did not get a length


Fisherman 3234 said:


> Thats a Bowfin, nice one!!! Did you get a length? Could be a Fish Ohio, they were added to the list...


sorry did not get a length on this one


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

Snyd said:


> Bowfin - Nice fish - Caught a few when I was younger in the back waters of the ohio river. Also was with my father-n-law when he caught a couple.


Nasty fish. Used to catch them in that state up north when I was a kid. Very hard to kill.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Saw one swimming in Hoover near the surface right at my boat a few years ago guessing somewhere between 18" and 2 feet. Had to go look it up to see what it was.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Dad and I caught several of them from East Harbor in the late 40's, usually in the Spring.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

the_waterwolf said:


> Bowfin aka dogfish
> 
> Absolute blast to catch on top water!


Yep! Caught one on a double bladed buzz bait at Mogadore that went 26". What a fight!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I've caught my share of bowfin out of Chippewa Lake. .....Rich


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

23 inches for a fish ohio pin..Rich
...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

sixtyminutes said:


> Bowfin. Dogfish. And my favorite nickname, Lawyer. Kinda an insult to the fish really. The bowfin family is older than the dinosaurs. They can breath air. They look a lot like Snake Heads which are supposed to be really good eating. I have never tried one but if anyone has how was it?


 Folks up hnear Lake Erie used to call Burbot "lawyers". We used to go up to Canada and fish a lake that had them in it. Up there the locals called them "Ling Cod". They like really cold water and usually stay really deep. Had no idea they were good to eat, we let them all go!


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

snuff1 said:


> Nasty fish. Used to catch them in that state up north when I was a kid. Very hard to kill.


Why would you kill them?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Biologically , the bowfin and Gar are "perfect" fish species. Not to mention the beautiful colorations and hard fighting attributes as well as their ability to be caught on artificial and tasty table fare, not sure why folks fish for anything else.......


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Also in killbuck creek.


----------



## Enthusiast (Jun 20, 2011)

Bowfin damage artificial lures. They will twist up a stout spinnerbait and scratch the hell out of your nice crankbaits.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

BLACK CRAPPIE


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Bowfin are an awesome basically prehistoric “dinosaur” that has withstood the test of time. Ya they may put some scratches on a bait or break the line but man they are really a cool fish. I usually catch a few in East Harbor every spring and it doesn’t bother me.Ladon’t could use a good stocking of bowfin.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

24" Bowfin from Southeastern Ohio


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> 24" Bowfin from Southeastern Ohio


That’s. A nice one there


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> 24" Bowfin from Southeastern Ohio


Beautiful fish. Had to be one heck of a fight.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Shortdrift said:


> Beautiful fish. Had to be one heck of a fight.


He hammered a live creek chub, I thought he was a decent Channel until I got a good look at him!


----------



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

I caught a 30 inch in MN, people called it a dogfish. The teeth are menancing, they are aggressive like a musky.


----------



## Jay Mchels (Aug 2, 2017)

sixtyminutes said:


> Bowfin. Dogfish. And my favorite nickname, Lawyer. Kinda an insult to the fish really. The bowfin family is older than the dinosaurs. They can breath air. They look a lot like Snake Heads which are supposed to be really good eating. I have never tried one but if anyone has how was it?


Just got back from a trip to Florida. Caught a little better than 30 lbs. of snakeheads. Delicious fish! Nasty looking, fight harder than a comparably sized bass, and explode on top water frogs. People in Florida have very mixed emotions about them


----------



## Gunslinger1980 (May 2, 2018)

Jim wood said:


> Looking for fish ID anyone help


Don't know about where you guys come from but here in Oklahoma their called Grinnell you can eat them but that's not a good reason to their not very good


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Jay Mchels said:


> Just got back from a trip to Florida. Caught a little better than 30 lbs. of snakeheads. Delicious fish! Nasty looking, fight harder than a comparably sized bass, and explode on top water frogs. People in Florida have very mixed emotions about them


I caught a few on the Potomac while bass fishing. Kinda strange they are in there so thick. Never thought about eating them but I've heard they are good as well.



Gunslinger1980 said:


> Don't know about where you guys come from but here in Oklahoma their called Grinnell you can eat them but that's not a good reason to their not very good


Is that you Baker?


----------



## BuckeyeBottomFeeder (Mar 30, 2018)

Ok fellas, wtf is this?


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like a Logperch Darter.


----------



## BuckeyeBottomFeeder (Mar 30, 2018)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Looks like a Logperch Darter.


Thank you! I looked it up, that’s what it is. I’ve never seen one before


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

i thought a young hognose mud skipper musky ?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

BuckeyeBottomFeeder said:


> Ok fellas, wtf is this?


That is slightly different That is a white Crappie


----------

